# Video - Monster 15.5 lb. Walleye Bay of Quinte Part 2



## anglersthree (Oct 26, 2012)

This video is Part 2 of our Bay of Quinte walleye trip. 
Here you'll see numerous fish being caught including one just under 12 pounds as well as a huge 15.5 pound trophy (at the 7:53 mark of the video). It was an unusually mild December day with a bit of rain in the afternoon and a consistent 'walleye chop' all day. A good bite throughout with all of the popular stick baits producing well. Most fish released with a couple of the smaller ones taken for the table.

Hope you enjoy!


----------

